
Nmap team releases 5 gigapixel favicon map - unix-junkie
http://nmap.org/favicon/
======
x0054
How did some of these websites end up so big:

[http://mywebsearch.com/](http://mywebsearch.com/) <\- dead site
[http://www.babylon.com/](http://www.babylon.com/)
[http://www.conduit.com/](http://www.conduit.com/)

Above is just a sample of sites which have very large logos, and I think they
should not, because they are either dead, or can't be possibly as popular as
say, the BBC site.

Other then that, it looks like it's time to start learning Mandarin, from the
looks of it it's quickly becoming the number 2 language on the web. I got
English (1) and Russian (3) covered :)

~~~
intangible
fc2.com is almost as big as pinterest? Yeah, not sure about the accuracy here.

~~~
kalleboo
fc2.com is really massive in Japan, it shows up in my (japanese language)
google search with a very high frequency. And since it's Alexa data we're
talking about here, it probably makes a difference that IE usage is still
relatively high in Japan.

------
Theodores
OMG! The porn!

Just a few icons away from news.ycombinator.com is incest-dream.com - don't go
there! There are plenty of other porn sites surrounding the Hacker News
favicon, call me naive, but I didn't think there was that much porn out there
on the interwebs these days. Someone told me it was hard to monetize because
you cannot compete with free. Plus you don't get a screen full of pop-ups of
porn, 1998 style. Seems I will have to re-evaluate what the internet is used
for.

~~~
krapp
The internet is for porn, and everything else amounts to a rounding error.

~~~
lsc
Actually, this is not as true as it used to be[1] - streaming video of the
regular kind is a really big deal.

[1][http://www.tomsguide.com/us/netflix-internet-bandwidth-
media...](http://www.tomsguide.com/us/netflix-internet-bandwidth-media-
streaming,news-13027.html)

~~~
corin_
Bandwidth isn't necessarily the best measurement of "what the internet is used
for", for example porn may stream in lower quality on average, maybe more
people hoard porn (download once, watch many times) as it's probably easier to
remember the name of your favourite film than which random site to find your
favourite porno on, plus the porn category includes pictures as well as video.

But I guess what the best measurement would be is subjective anyway, plus it's
not so easy to measure anything like "amount of time spent doing X" or "number
of people doing Y". Alternatively it's a valid opinion to have that bandwidth
is the best metric, it's just not my opinion.

~~~
lsc
The thing that is interesting to me is that for a very long time, "Adult
content" was what the vast majority of internet bandwidth was used for, by a
tremendous margin. I remember in '01, one of my co-workers streamed CNN, after
the twin towers disaster; In spite of working in the industry for several
years, that was the first time I saw someone use streaming video over the
Internet for anything other than demos (and pornography)

The fact that non-adult streaming video has surpassed adult streaming video
(in terms of bandwidth used) is interesting because it means that the Internet
is now a mainstream distribution channel for mainstream video.

------
alextingle
Wow. How the mighty are fallen.

Slashdot:
[http://nmap.org/favicon/?search=slashdot.org](http://nmap.org/favicon/?search=slashdot.org)

~~~
MrZongle2
I think that's just further proof that you cannot afford to go on autopilot
once you've become successful.

~~~
chebucto
Slashdot wouldn't be slashdot if it had kept growing for the past ten years;
there are only so many nerds in the world.

Anyway, Slashdot's icon is still bigger than ycombinator.com's. :)

------
AlexanderDhoore
Ah Babylon.com, how I hate you so. May your stupid toolbar burn in hell.

------
grannyg00se
It would be great to see this as an animation showing growth from say...the
day google went live to present.

------
Raphael
Map? What determines the positions?

~~~
yan
Looks like the color determines the position, and traffic the size.

------
NAFV_P
If you ever find yourself complaining about the amount of time wasted on HN,
just look at all those millions of hours wasted on facebook, then write some
bloody Python.

------
DanBC
YCombinator:
[http://nmap.org/favicon/?search=ycombinator.com](http://nmap.org/favicon/?search=ycombinator.com)

------
ineedtosleep
Some of the "Top Losers" items don't make sense:

* YahooJapan: (down arrow) 1.5 to 3.5%

* Microsoft: (down arrow) 1.2 to 3.4%

* LiveJasmin: (down arrow) 1.2 to 2.0%

~~~
kbenson
(points changed) to (new percentage).

e.g. 1.5 to 3.5% means it dropped 1.5% from 5.0% to 3.5%

------
NotUncivil
Can you calculate the average of those icons? I wonder if there is a pattern.

